# Error when starting download



## imran (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi,

My name is Imran and I am from Australia. Currently have an assignment on openldap on Freebsd.

I have tried installing it thru cd /usr/ports/net/openldap24-server and then make install clean
make install clean

```
===>   openldap-sasl-server-2.4.13 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/libtool - found
===>   openldap-sasl-server-2.4.13 depends on shared library: sasl2.2 - found
===>   openldap-sasl-server-2.4.13 depends on shared library: slp.1 - found
===>   openldap-sasl-server-2.4.13 depends on shared library: ldap-2.4.5 - found
===>   openldap-sasl-server-2.4.13 depends on shared library: db-4.6.0 - not found
===>    Verifying install for db-4.6.0 in /usr/ports/databases/db46
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
=> patch.4.6.21.3 doesn't seem to exist in /var/ports/distfiles/bdb.
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]http://www.oracle.com/technology/products/berkeley-db/db/update/4.6.21/[/url].
fetch: [url]http://www.oracle.com/technology/products/berkeley-db/db/update/4.6.21/patch.4.6.21.3:[/url] size mismatch: expected 1517, actual 1911
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/bdb/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/bdb/patch.4.6.21.3:[/url] size mismatch: expected 1517, actual 1911
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /var/ports/distfiles/bdb and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /basejail/usr/ports/databases/db46.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /basejail/usr/ports/net/openldap24-server.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /basejail/usr/ports/net/openldap24-server.
```

*THE MAKE FETCH AND MAKE BUILD OUTPUT ARE AS FOLLOWS:*

 make fetch

```
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
=> patch.4.6.21.3 doesn't seem to exist in /var/ports/distfiles/bdb.
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]http://www.oracle.com/technology/products/berkeley-db/db/update/4.6.21/[/url].
fetch: [url]http://www.oracle.com/technology/products/berkeley-db/db/update/4.6.21/patch.4.6.21.3:[/url] size mismatch: expected 1517, actual 1911
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/bdb/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/bdb/patch.4.6.21.3:[/url] size mismatch: expected 1517, actual 1911
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /var/ports/distfiles/bdb and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /basejail/usr/ports/databases/db46.
```
MAKE BUILD:

 make build

```
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
=> patch.4.6.21.3 doesn't seem to exist in /var/ports/distfiles/bdb.
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]http://www.oracle.com/technology/products/berkeley-db/db/update/4.6.21/[/url].
fetch: [url]http://www.oracle.com/technology/products/berkeley-db/db/update/4.6.21/patch.4.6.21.3:[/url] size mismatch: expected 1517, actual 1911
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/bdb/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/bdb/patch.4.6.21.3:[/url] size mismatch: expected 1517, actual 1911
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /var/ports/distfiles/bdb and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /basejail/usr/ports/databases/db46.
```

The portmaster output shows as follows:

```
portmaster databases/db46
portmaster: Command not found.
```

I also tried the links: 
http://www.oracle.com/technology/products/berkeley-db/db/update/4.6.21/.patch.4.6.21.3

But doesnt work..Can you help me please? This assignment is due very soon. Your response would be appreciatetd

If you wish then give me your number and i shall be able to call you and clear my queries.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Sep 27, 2009)

Remove the file in /usr/ports/distfiles/bdb/ and try again.


----------



## aragon (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks like the BerkeleyDB port needs updating.  Try compile openldap without BDB support:


```
make config
```

and uncheck "With BerkeleyDB support"


----------

